# Anyone painted or powdercoated the factory 18's?



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just curious if it's been done, i'm thinking of doing mine black or a dark grey. This car is to light from me, I came froma black car on black rims and miss the menacing look :lol:


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

can someone PS these black?


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Nineball481 posted a thread entitled "Black or Chrome..." and my profile has a pic w/ aftermarket graphite colored rims


----------

